# Swiss rail deal - two for one



## optimist (Aug 28, 2012)

4 days of travel for two, in second class,  $238.   I always read that you should not buy European rail tickets in the U.S. because they cost less when you get there but this seems like a great deal.   What do you think?


----------



## Margariet (Aug 29, 2012)

optimist said:


> 4 days of travel for two, in second class,  $238.   I always read that you should not buy European rail tickets in the U.S. because they cost less when you get there but this seems like a great deal.   What do you think?



Same price in Swiss. Looks like a great deal if you wanna travel to Switzerland despite the high Swiss Franc. http://www.swisstravelsystem.com/en/specials-en/2for1-swiss-pass.html


----------



## klpca (Aug 29, 2012)

We bought some kind of 7 day pass while here in the US so that we could get Amex points on the purchase as well as saving on a foreign currency exchange fee.  You may want to check the Rick Steve's site. Here's a link to a forum post with what appears to be relevant info. http://www.ricksteves.com/graffiti/helpline/index.cfm/rurl/topic/91512/fall-swiss-rail-pass.html


----------



## optimist (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you for the replies.  I am so torn because I was going to rent a car but this is so much more reasonable, I think I will wait and get it over there.  I just have to pack like Rick Steves which is very hard to do!


----------

